# So much confusing info on Readycure



## samsonight (Sep 1, 2015)

I do not have a scale,I have approximately 5 lbs of pork belly and picked up ready cure from butcher,I need a simple estimate of how much to use and what needs to be added.I have been on internet all morning with no clear objectives or rather easy instructions on how to go about this.I am Canadian and also not familiar with metric .Thank you,I hope this works because my pork belly will not last another day or two in fridge.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't help you without knowing what's in the cure. I'd just call the butcher who mixed it up for you.


----------



## samsonight (Sep 1, 2015)

Well that's just it,first of all its for a dry rub,was told by butcher to Only use this Ready cure for a dry rub only,second all the butchers I've contacted only use large amounts,,no help there and third so much info its hard to figure out,do I add sugar,how much sect sect..I am new at this andthank you


----------



## areallynicegirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Can you post a pic of the ingredients list or the packaging? Maybe someone will have more information if they can see exactly what you have


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2015)

That's scary, I wouldn't use it.   Get some tender quick or #1.  Lots of info here on both.


----------



## tropics (Sep 1, 2015)

samsonight said:


> I do not have a scale,I have approximately 5 lbs of pork belly and picked up ready cure from butcher,I need a simple estimate of how much to use and what needs to be added.I have been on internet all morning with no clear objectives or rather easy instructions on how to go about this.I am Canadian and also not familiar with metric .Thank you,I hope this works because my pork belly will not last another day or two in fridge.


Freeze it til you can get some cure #1 or TQ

The others have given good advice

Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 1, 2015)

Being that curing meat is such a touchy topic...  I don't think anybody will give you the answer you are looking for....  since the ready cure is unknown and the exact  weight of the belly is unknown..  there is to much risk for safe use to give directions....  As you are finding out  ...  As said..  freeze the meat until you can get everything in order to do this safely ...  It is not worth the risk to you and your family ...


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 2, 2015)

is this what he sold ya ? 












IMG_6930.jpg



__ DanMcG
__ Sep 2, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2015)

I read on the Weber virtual bulletin board, Ready Cure is 1% nitrite ....   using the 2% addition suggested on the package, that would add nitrite at 200 Ppm to the meat...   
For bacon, I would add Ready Cure at 1.2% of the meat weight and add an additional 1% non iodized salt and 1% sugar....   rub it in the meat and leave sit in the refer for 8-10 days to cure, wrapped tightly in plastic wrap...  rinse / dry then let sit in the refer again, on a wire rack, for several days to equilibrate and dry...  then cold smoke at 70-80 deg. F ... partially freeze and slice...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2015)

DanMcG said:


> IMG_6930.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is what you got then Dave's numbers will be plenty of cure and not too salty...JJ


----------

